# Steelhead Guide on Vermillion River



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

:C I am looking for the service of a steelhead guide on the Vermillion river. I use spinning reals and not fly rods. Any suggestions will be very appreciated.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Check out Ohio Steelhead Drifters. Owen will put you on fish. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Owen at OhioSteelheadDrifters is a fly guy. Although he does know where the fish are and how to catch them with a fly rod!! He is one of the best.

Check out http://www.erieoutfitters.com and contact them for some guide info.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Speak with Craig at Erie Outfitters.


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you, I will check that


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

No doubt Owen is a fly guy but he's got staff that will bait fish I believe. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

PM me and I'll give you my buddy Dan's number. He lives in Vermillion and fishes it all the time. He uses spinning gear for clients.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Amerson, check out Fishmybonnie.com. I run My Bonnie Charters, and offer spring steelhead trips from a boat. No waders needed and all equipment is provided. Check it out, thanks Marc Bottone 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you all for all the replies. I am currently booked for early March and will, hopefully, post some nice photos on the forum. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

